# New CR1 Team CD



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

Rode about 14 different bikes, ended up with this Scott CR1 Team CD. Rode it yesterday for the first time, it was great. First chance to use my 305 as well, which is equally amazing. Eggbeaters until my quattro's come in. Bought it from Cycling Concepts in Rocky Hill, CT. I store it in my bedroom, partially because I have no room left in my garage, and partially because i can stare at it whenever I want.


----------



## longcrank (Mar 6, 2007)

Great job coordinating the 'reds' in the bottles, cages, and saddle.


----------

